# Scans of Schwinn catalogs wanted, 1933, 1934, 1938



## trfindley (Jun 12, 2007)

I am accumulating scans of Schwinn catalogs:
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn

I would like to get scans of the catalogs for 1933, 1934, and 1938. Eventually I will have enough scans so any Schwinn from 1933- up can be identified.

I wil pay $20 to rent each catalog to scan it.

schwinn@trfindley.com


----------

